# Traeger on a Transformer?



## rutlanda (May 17, 2019)

Hello all!  I am stationed in Germany and considering purchasing a Traeger from AAFES.  They are 110V US Versions so I would have to use a transformer to step down Germany's 220V power.  Have any of you done this?  Any issues with operation as a result or potential damage to equipment over time?  Thanks


----------



## JC in GB (May 17, 2019)

I have used step down transformers while in the service and they work well as long as your VA rating is sufficient for the equipment you are running.

That said, European power runs at 50 Hz in most countries.  If you have line frequency dependent timers on your unit, the line frequency difference will mess up your timing.

You can easily calculate the VA needed by multiplying the input voltage of 120 by the rated current of the unit.  Should be on the name plate.

i.e. 120 volts * 2 Amps = 240 VA

In the above example, you should get a transformer no smaller than 250 VA.

Lastly, I am assuming that you are running a motorized auger in the Traeger.

This would put an inductive load on the transformer and may require a slightly larger VA transformer.   The auger motor may run warmer on 50 Hz frequency but that should not be of any concern unless you are cooking in extremely hot conditions.


----------



## JC in GB (May 17, 2019)

Also, ask around you may be able to score a cheap used transformer from a soldier about to ETS.


----------



## rutlanda (May 17, 2019)

Thanks JC! I appreciate the response and thank you for your service!  I retired last year (USAF) and have returned to Germany as a GS Civilian.  Off to buy a Traeger!


----------



## JC in GB (May 17, 2019)

rutlanda said:


> Thanks JC! I appreciate the response and thank you for your service!  I retired last year (USAF) and have returned to Germany as a GS Civilian.  Off to buy a Traeger!



Awesome.  Looking forward to some pics of your Q coming off that bad boy!

8ID 1/59 ADA


----------



## ravenclan (May 17, 2019)

LOVED Germany!! Was stationed in Kaiserslautern from 86-88. What was said before the timer will be off because of the difference of Hz and just make sure you have a big enough step down transformer.


----------

